
Pricify.co track the prices of your product and notifies you when they drop - djazareal
http://pricify.co
======
djazareal
We built Pricify.co because we needed a tool to track item prices on a lot of
websites. The problem with most price trackers is that they work only with
limited website. Pricify.co is the first AI based price tracker that can track
products from any website. We already have hundreds of users. We are currently
working on building a mobile app and a chrome extension.

We would like to hear all your feedback and questions about Pricify.co

~~~
jaclaz
>The problem with most price trackers is that they work only with limited
website. Pricify.co is the first AI based price tracker that can track
products from any website.

While I understand the _need_ to have at least one "buzzword" when publicizing
a site/service/product, I would be interested in what exactly an Artificial
Inteligence does in your product and why it is needed.

If I get the whole idea right, the thingy is essentially sending a periodical
"ping" to a given site listing and jolting down the current sale price
returned and, when the last price is lower than the one at the time the user
"bookmarked" the site/item, send an alert to the user.

Maybe the AI is limited to "smart-parsing" the site/page to find the price?

